# Mitre saw dust control?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I started yesterday working on dust control for my mitre saw and made some improvements but there is more work to do. I built a shroud and hooked it to my Grizzly 1.5 HP dust collector. Making cuts at 90* it works pritty good but at 45* not so good. I temporarily hooked up shop vac. and got it working a lot better. This is what I used to hook it up. The hose needs to be very very flexible so it can go from left 45* to right 45*. I would like to hear what y'all have done for dust control on your mitre saw. 

Thanks Don

Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I try and move it outside, assuming it's not raining. If indoors it's ugly...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I actually have an old pirate flag that I lay across the back of the saw. The dust that doesn't get sucked up by the vacuum hose (about 75% of it) hits the flag and falls on the bench instead of getting launched around the shop.


Someday I may save enough pennies to pick up this guy....FastCap® ChopShop Saw Hood? - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since I use my saw outside most of the time I am happy with the factory dust collection. When cold weather gets here some changes may be in order.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

kp91 said:


> I actually have an old pirate flag that I lay across the back of the saw. The dust that doesn't get sucked up by the vacuum hose (about 75% of it) hits the flag and falls on the bench instead of getting launched around the shop.
> 
> 
> Someday I may save enough pennies to pick up this guy....FastCap® ChopShop Saw Hood? - Rockler Woodworking Tools


I have not seen tis Doug but it will not work for me. I think I am getting about the same results with my home built hood. I do appreciate you giving me the link.

Don


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Don,

here's both of their hoods in action


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> I started yesterday working on dust control for my mitre saw and made some improvements but there is more work to do. I built a shroud and hooked it to my Grizzly 1.5 HP dust collector. Making cuts at 90* it works pritty good but at 45* not so good. I temporarily hooked up shop vac. and got it working a lot better. This is what I used to hook it up. The hose needs to be very very flexible so it can go from left 45* to right 45*. I would like to hear what y'all have done for dust control on your mitre saw.
> 
> Thanks Don
> 
> Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


I have a similar set up except the sides are square and I have a top hinged to the back that rests on the handle and closes down when the handle is lowered during the cut. For the 45 degree cut I have a short flexible hose that goes into the saw's dust port and is pointed toward the dust collection chute. This set up has worked very well.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have a similar set up except the sides are square and I have a top hinged to the back that rests on the handle and closes down when the handle is lowered during the cut. For the 45 degree cut I have a short flexible hose that goes into the saw's dust port and is pointed toward the dust collection chute. This set up has worked very well.


Great idea Jim I can see how that would work very well.

Don


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Jim . My miter saw is my shops biggest offender and I've gotta conjure something up one of these days .


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

I have the Bosch like Mike's, and it is a horror for dust. Of the top selling saws, one test found the DeWalt was best, with a tiny bit of dust, and the Bosch was the worst by a very considerable margin. A shame really as otherwise it is a great saw.
I am considering the Rousseau dust hood, as I do not want to spend three hundred percent more time cleaning up compared to actual saw time.
Greg


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geevesmac said:


> I have the Bosch like Mike's, and it is a horror for dust. Of the top selling saws, one test found the DeWalt was best, with a tiny bit of dust, and the Bosch was the worst by a very considerable margin. A shame really as otherwise it is a great saw.
> I am considering the Rousseau dust hood, as I do not want to spend three hundred percent more time cleaning up compared to actual saw time.
> Greg


I wish the manufactures would address miter saws dust control better . Even Festools version isn't that great and they usually try to address dust issues with there tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, are you using a vacuum with your saw? It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I wish the manufactures would address miter saws dust control better . Even Festools version isn't that great and they usually try to address dust issues with there tools


I have a Festool Kapex and with a vacuum attached as normal captures about 85% of the dust depending on the material being cut.

I use a Festool CTL Midi under the Kapex with a shortened 36mm hose (about 4ft long) and I would say that in this configuration it captures about 95% of dust.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ed Bray said:


> I have a Festool Kapex and with a vacuum attached as normal captures about 85% of the dust depending on the material being cut.
> 
> I use a Festool CTL Midi under the Kapex with a shortened 36mm hose (about 4ft long) and I would say that in this configuration it captures about 95% of dust.


I think Festool makes about the best tools made so it should have the best dust control. If I had plenty of money or I was a professional I would go Festool all the way.

Don

PS- I am going to Google Festool and look at it maybe I will get some ideas.


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes Mike. I use the 25 litre Fein, with a cyclone, but it still escapes from the blade. I have it almost fully enclosed in my dedicated station, and I still get dust outside the confines of the enclosure.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Update on my mitre saw dust control.*

Well I have been figuring and tried putting a baffle in so the dust couldn't get out as easy. I think I got the idea from a post in this thread. The wife had a small rug she was going to throw away so that is what I made it with. The baffle made a huge difference. After installing the baffle I just hooked up my big DC and I saw an improvement. Then I temporarily hooked up my shop vac to the saws dust port and bingo. :surprise: I think I am at above 90%. I will try and improve on it but for now I am happy.

Don

PS- I did my test cuts at 45*. That is where I was loosing the most dust.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

You know those big screen televisions people give away? If you tear one apart, you end up with some nice optics, AND a really bad-ass (approx. 2'x4') parabolic magnifying lens, which can melt brass padlocks. Those fun things aside, the back makes the start of a nice dust collecting area. Just put a bottom on it with a dust port for the collector, and extend the front out a bit with 3/4" ply strips. With a collector running, very little escapes and the "hood" is big enough to accommodate most sliders and compounds.


----------

